
Justify your dark chocolate cravings and support your mental health as well - Shaya_writes
https://medium.com/invisible-illness/happiness-is-a-bite-away-a4b9ebaeeec3
======
gus_massa
Every time someone writes about the health advantages of chocolate, it remind
me of " _I Fooled Millions Into Thinking Chocolate Helps Weight Loss_ "
[http://io9.com/i-fooled-millions-into-thinking-chocolate-
hel...](http://io9.com/i-fooled-millions-into-thinking-chocolate-helps-
weight-1707251800) (HN discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9714985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9714985)
(205 points | June 14, 2015 | 60 comments))

